# Do your clubs fit in your car boot?



## Kennysarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

Current car is a SEAT Leon, I struggle to fit my clubs in the boot in the bag, I can manage it if I remove the woods and hybrids from the bag and lie them separately. I've enough room for my push trolley and shoes etc but usually my boot also has walking boots and other crap in it that I have to put behind the seats or on the back seats.

Would love a car or SUV with a bigger boot so it could all just "fit" - a SEAT Ateca will be on my shopping list, but probably not until next year when the mortgage is paid off (in 6 months time)

Just wondered what cars you all drive and how you find it fitting your golfing gear in the boot so it's out of sight.


----------



## fundy (Mar 29, 2021)

Kia Ceed here albeit about to change, all fit in fine albeit not much room for anything else. Usually comes down to width when clubs don t fit and not sure a lot of the so called SUVs are much better for this. Expect Skoda Superb/Octavia will crop up on this a few times


----------



## GuyInLyon (Mar 29, 2021)

Seat Ibiza.
No.
Lovely car otherwise, except for the terrible SatNav system.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 29, 2021)

I have to have a smallish car, being a driving instructor, so I've always had to take woods out of the bag.
But I can get a trolley, bag, woods, shoes etc in with space to spare.
Worst I had was a Fiesta - had to take the head off the driver to get it in.
Current Cactus still has the woods out but everything else goes in with loads of room to spare


----------



## richart (Mar 29, 2021)

Only if I take the woods and hybrids out of the bag. No room for a trolley so good job I carry.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 29, 2021)

Mazda 3 hatchback,previous version. I bought it because the clubs fit with everything in the bag, as well as the shoe bag and Golfstream Revolution trolley and have the parcel shelf still in place.
The choice at the time was the Mazda or Honda Civic, but as they had just brought out the new Civic which didn’t quite grab me the Mazda it was.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Mazda 3 hatchback,previous version. I bought it because the clubs fit with everything in the bag, as well as the shoe bag and Golfstream Revolution trolley and have the parcel shelf still in place.
The choice at the time was the Mazda or Honda Civic, but as they had just brought out the new Civic which didn’t quite grab me the Mazda it was.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the new Civic shape is quite marmite isn't it.!


----------



## Bdill93 (Mar 29, 2021)

Recently moved from a fiesta to a Mercedes CLA shooting brake (estate) 

Clubs still don't fit vertically in the boot but they do go across diagonally with no issue..


----------



## AliMc (Mar 29, 2021)

Volvo XC60, yeah bag fits no problem with all clubs in it


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 29, 2021)

Audi A4 Avant (estate) as I ease into middle age. It's pretty much a prerequisite now for me in London that I can get the clubs in the boot without being on show - as there's times I leave them in if I'm nipping in/out during the day.

For a brief period last summer I had an old / cheap Porsche Boxster which could get my clubs in the boot, albeit they tended to smell a bit of engine after any trip of more than 20 mins. That said, the car itself very infrequently made it past 20 mins without breaking down ...


----------



## DanFST (Mar 29, 2021)

Mustang, No chance.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

First one here to back @fundy up. Skoda Superb. Can take 2 bags, trolley bags, and electric trolleys without needing to remove drivers.

Orignally I had to remove them and then @Stuart_C  kindly pointed out I could remove a couple of plastic bits in the boot and that left a wider space. Bingo.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Mar 29, 2021)

12 years ago had a CLK. Clubs just about fit it in the boot when the roof was up but not when it was down. Not much else else would fit in there apart from shoes etc, so was back seat for anything else. But have to think even a smallish SUV today would have bigger space than a CLK.


----------



## moogie (Mar 29, 2021)

Yes fit no probs 

Skoda Octavia,  perfect 
Can get 2 trolleys and 2 cart bags in,  no issue


----------



## Beedee (Mar 29, 2021)

Audi Q5.  Not a problem.  One of my key requirements for a new car is getting the clubs and electric trolley in the boot with the seats in the normal position and nothing showing.  Previous Audi S4 saloon fitted, just.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2021)

I drive my ol' mum's Ford Fusion.  Clubs wouldn't fit in the boot and so I just have the back seat permanently down to pile my clubs, trolley and clobber in - and that's fine as we use that car as my mobile locker and pretty much for nothing else.  A rarity if I ever have to think about getting someone in the back seat.  And they only fit in our Golf if I take driver and 4w out of bag and lay them diagonally.  But that doesn't bother me.


----------



## IanM (Mar 29, 2021)

Just traded an E Class (huge boot) for a GLC.

Clubs still fit... but when 2 sets and powakaddies, seat will need dropping.

I always take golf bag to car show room when changing car... no fit, no buy!


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 29, 2021)

Xc60 and swallow 2 sets with no clubs removed and 2 electric trollies


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 29, 2021)

Honda Civic , yes, bag lays diagonally across and trolley lays on top.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 29, 2021)

Skoda Rapid, not the spaceback, (which actually has smaller boot) Powakaddy and big bag with room to spare. Rapid saloon has bigger boot than mate's Mondeo. Octavia post #14 has even larger boot. Skodas can have same engines as Seats. Don't always go by the boot volume on the spec, this is misleading when looking at SUVs - floor area of boot is prob more important for a golfer.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			First one here to back @fundy up. Skoda Superb. Can take 2 bags, trolley bags, and electric trolleys without needing to remove drivers.

Orignally I had to remove them and then @Stuart_C  kindly pointed out I could remove a couple of plastic bits in the boot and that left a wider space. Bingo.
		
Click to expand...

Superb V6 estate - permanent residence for my clubs, go straight in, albeit at an angle. Which bits of plastic are they?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 29, 2021)

Merc CLS shooting brake. Yes, the clubs fit, but with a leccy trolley, (S7 remote), it's more of a faff than you would think. Normally just drop a seat down, or take the driver and 3w out of the bag.

Or, BMW E85 Z4, it all goes in the boot, but it's real krypton factor stuff to get it packed in there, but the good news is that the roof can still fold down.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 29, 2021)

VW Golf, take driver and 3 wood out then shove the trolley in the boot and driver and 3 wood just lie on the top.

Still got to lift the bag and trolley in and out so dont see any problem taking 2 clubs out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Current car is a SEAT Leon, I struggle to fit my clubs in the boot in the bag, I can manage it if I remove the woods and hybrids from the bag and lie them separately. I've enough room for my push trolley and shoes etc but usually my boot also has walking boots and other crap in it that I have to put behind the seats or on the back seats.

Would love a car or SUV with a bigger boot so it could all just "fit" - a SEAT Ateca will be on my shopping list, but probably not until next year when the mortgage is paid off (in 6 months time)

Just wondered what cars you all drive and how you find it fitting your golfing gear in the boot so it's out of sight.
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised how many big cars don't fit the club's with driver in.. 

My Honda hrv I had before was perfect. Fit the bag just right however the twins meant a complete overhaul of our cars 

The alhambra fits them but because of the depth of the boot rather than the width 

The Corsa I'm impressed with 




Take the woods out and it fits.. trolley and woods on back seat 

Considering how small the car is that will do

I could fold one seat down and do that way aswell


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 29, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Superb V6 estate - permanent residence for my clubs, go straight in, albeit at an angle. Which bits of plastic are they?
		
Click to expand...

You might not have them on the estate, mine is the hatchback. They are to the sides, front of the boot where the side lights are. The plastic inserts mean you can put things in there and they don't roll around in the boot. Lift the inserts out and it gives you extra width at that point. Without removing those you would have to put your bag in diagonally or simply remove your driver.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2021)

VW Passate Est, can get a tour bag and elec Trolley withought taking any clubs out, ive had 2 tour bags and 2 carry bags and 2 elec trolleys in the back before. thinking of downsizing TBH, though i doubt i will find anything that will take both without issue.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 29, 2021)

The Frag Jag (XF) has a cavernous boot which easily takes my leccy trolley and bag with clubs in 

It is being used this very afternoon, for that very purpose 😎🏌🏿‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 29, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			The Frag Jag (XF) has a cavernous boot which easily takes my leccy trolley and bag with clubs in 

It is being used this very afternoon, for that very purpose 😎🏌🏿‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

My car's packed ready for the10:26 tee time tomorrow!!!

Come on...chomping at the bit


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2021)

Newest shape insignia is a golfers dream for storage, easy get 4 bags in there if you take the woods out.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 29, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			VW Passate Est, can get a tour bag and elec Trolley withought taking any clubs out, ive had 2 tour bags and 2 carry bags and 2 elec trolleys in the back before. thinking of downsizing TBH, though i doubt i will find anything that will take both without issue.
		
Click to expand...

Have this as well.

Really wanted a bigger car as first child came along and also have a dog. So can fit the clubs and trolley in easily but on other days I have the pram and dog in with no problems. Can't be dealing with a small boot anymore even if i do miss the performance of my last car


----------



## woofers (Mar 29, 2021)

Mercedes CLS, no problem fitting electric trolley, bag and clubs in the boot, no need to remove any of the woods.

I believe that some Insurance companies won't cover any losses if the equipment should be stolen and was not stowed away out of sight. Seem to recall a member having his clubs stolen in a 'smash and grab' from his car when they were in view and Insurance refused to pay out, members rallied around to make a contribution.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 29, 2021)

Audi A6 estate here, easily get 2 sets of clubs and 2 trolleys in.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Mar 29, 2021)

I live in a road with no off-road parking so as much as I'd love a bigger car, the smaller the car, the more chance I have of squeezing in to a tight spot in the road!


----------



## Crumplezone (Mar 29, 2021)

SAAB 9-5. Can fit two sets of clubs and 2 trollies in the boot.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 29, 2021)

Got an older honda civic, clubs and trolley fit easily. No need to remove anything.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 29, 2021)

Nissan Pulsar - same as Paperboy ^^^^^


----------



## DRW (Mar 29, 2021)

Vivaro, everything fits.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 29, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Newest shape insignia is a golfers dream for storage, easy get 4 bags in there if you take the woods out.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I've got, I'm thinking of moving in soon. 

Having so much space means I'm the driver to our trips unfortunately.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 29, 2021)

Got a Duster. bag fits in with the driver still in diagonally. If I go with the trolley too, it's driver and fairway out and it fits across fine.


----------



## Lump (Mar 29, 2021)

Last 3 cars will all fit a tour bag in the boot with trolley. 
Ok the fiesta was a squeeze but it did fit.


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2021)

Just got a Skoda Fabia, first trial today.
The bag went in with the woods out and umbrella detached then laid on top of the bag, trolley also fitted, so not too bad for a small car.


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 29, 2021)

Peugeot 308 Hatch and the driver and 3 wood have to be taken out of the bag.

Previously had 308SW (estate) and they fitted in easily.


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 29, 2021)

Volvo XC40, full carry bag either diagonally or horizontally at the very back of the boot or woods out if I want to tuck it behind the rear seats. Not tried Tour bag, I’m guessing not as the thing is massive and I can’t be arsed with it!


----------



## banjofred (Mar 29, 2021)

2 years ago...had a Polo. Nice car. Bending over was an issue, and getting golf clubs in an issue. Research done.....ended up with a Suzuki Vitara. Smallest suv style vehicle I could get the clubs in sideways in the back. Went back to an automatic....just a car, I could care less about macho shifting manhood etc etc etc. I love this car.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 29, 2021)

I've a 5 Series estate and easily fit 2 sets with trolleys but have to take the woods out or one back seat down.
1 set will fit fine.

I miss my XC90 for boot space.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 29, 2021)

I’ve a 2 series beemer, everything goes in just fine.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 29, 2021)

Peoples definitions of "just fine" seem to be different than mine. Getting the clubs in....somehow....is not just fine (but it is for them).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2021)

Seat Leon ST.  Get a tour bag & a ClicGear in no problem, two of us the clubs are in the boot but one trolley is on the back seat.   Only regret about not getting the Octavia is that the boot size could be better on the Leon, but it's good enough 95% of the time and the Leon had the better interior & was the better driver's car on the budget.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 29, 2021)

My mates don't. Well all but the driver, which he left at the side of his car after playing as her loaded up the boot and forgot to put it in the back of his car and drove off. No it hasn't been handed in as yet. 

Great start to his season.......poor show by the members and guests. I hope it does get handed in.


----------



## timd77 (Mar 29, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Newest shape insignia is a golfers dream for storage, easy get 4 bags in there if you take the woods out.
		
Click to expand...

Just bought one for this very reason, it’s absolutely massive! Need it for when I take the clubs to work in order to play a few holes afterwards.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

I think some car makers/designers are really missing out by not making their boot INSIDE dimensions 2 or 3 inches wider.


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 29, 2021)

Volvo V90 - no problem


----------



## IainP (Mar 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I think some car makers/designers are really missing out by not making their boot INSIDE dimensions 2 or 3 inches wider.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking about this. Back in the 90s I had 2 hatchbacks - would've been escort/astra size back then. Both took the bag, including driver straight across the boot no messing. As mentioned on the mondeo thread, each new model is larger than the previous. So probably equivalent to fiesta/corsa now. Cars seem to have a far bigger footprint now, but less useful space (from a golfers pov).

Anyway, to the OP - Peugeot 508 SW, bag +incl driver goes at an angle, plus the powerkaddy.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			I was thinking about this. Back in the 90s I had 2 hatchbacks - would've been escort/astra size back then. Both took the bag, including driver straight across the boot no messing. As mentioned on the mondeo thread, each new model is larger than the previous. So probably equivalent to fiesta/corsa now. Cars seem to have a far bigger footprint now, but less useful space (from a golfers pov).

Anyway, to the OP - Peugeot 508 SW, bag +incl driver goes at an angle, plus the powerkaddy.
		
Click to expand...

Aren't drivers about 3 inches longer nowadays though? I agree about the less space in a bigger footprint though. 

I've a vw golf as well, I can get 3 bags in comfortably without woods or driver in, and then have to squeeze them across and into the little cubby holes around the wheel arches.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm fortunate enough to live a 10 minute walk from my club where everything fits into my locker, albeit with the same degree of difficulty as completing a Rubik cube. If I did need to transport them I can fit it all very comfortably into the boot of my Mazda 6, although in the previous model the hatchback was huge and could easily fit a couple of sets and trolleys.

The daddy of them all however is my mates Renault Espace 7 seater. When he's not using it to transport his cement mixer it is used for our annual golfing trip. It can comfortably accommodate four adults, their golf bags, trolleys and overnight bags. It has a bit of poke as well.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 29, 2021)

Just got a new Polo but driver is to long .
Everything else fits but the driver is to long.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			Just got a new Polo but driver is to long .
Everything else fits but the driver is to long.
		
Click to expand...

By how much  , ! ,2 or 3 inches ?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			Current car is a SEAT Leon, I struggle to fit my clubs in the boot in the bag, I can manage it if I remove the woods and hybrids from the bag and lie them separately. I've enough room for my push trolley and shoes etc but usually my boot also has walking boots and other crap in it that I have to put behind the seats or on the back seats.

Would love a car or SUV with a bigger boot so it could all just "fit" - a SEAT Ateca will be on my shopping list, but probably not until next year when the mortgage is paid off (in 6 months time)

Just wondered what cars you all drive and how you find it fitting your golfing gear in the boot so it's out of sight.
		
Click to expand...

My Mondeo easily accommodates my bag, electric trolley and anything else I have with me. The reason I drive one is how suitable it is as a golf mobeel.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 29, 2021)

Crow said:



			Just got a Skoda Fabia, first trial today.
The bag went in with the woods out and umbrella detached then laid on top of the bag, trolley also fitted, so not too bad for a small car.
		
Click to expand...

What you need is a Fabia *estate*. Easily takes trolley and bag without removing driver. With a bit of planning, will take two electric trolleys and two cart bags, although you do need to remove the driver from the second bag.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			By how much  , ! ,2 or 3 inches ?
		
Click to expand...

3 wood goes in just.
So driver is about 2” to long.
Not a problem as I just put it in the back seat footwell.
My practice sticks were to long as well but I will shorten them.
I did check it out so it wasn’t a shock.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			I was thinking about this. Back in the 90s I had 2 hatchbacks - would've been escort/astra size back then. Both took the bag, including driver straight across the boot no messing. As mentioned on the mondeo thread, each new model is larger than the previous. So probably equivalent to fiesta/corsa now. *Cars seem to have a far bigger footprint now, but less useful space (from a golfers pov).*

Anyway, to the OP - Peugeot 508 SW, bag +incl driver goes at an angle, plus the powerkaddy.
		
Click to expand...

Part of this is the trend towards SUVs.  In a traditional estate there's a bit of overhang beyond the rear axle which potentially allows for the load platform to extend the full width of the vehicle.  In SUVs the wheels are much closer to the corner of the vehicle, consequently the wheel arch intrudes into that space.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 29, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			First one here to back @fundy up. Skoda Superb. Can take 2 bags, trolley bags, and electric trolleys without needing to remove drivers.

Orignally I had to remove them and then @Stuart_C  kindly pointed out I could remove a couple of plastic bits in the boot and that left a wider space. Bingo.
		
Click to expand...

Another Skoda Superb owner here. Immense boot that will swallow pretty much everything you throw at it. I'll shortly be getting the new hybrid version. A slightly smaller boot because of the batteries but still plenty of space.


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Mar 30, 2021)

BMW 2 series convertible, I can get electric trolley and cart bag in the boot and still put the roof down.


----------



## J55TTC (Mar 30, 2021)

Merc C class saloon. Plenty of space for a trolley, shoes etc and the bag too. No need to remove anything from the bag as it lies across the boot aperture perfectly. Could get a few bags of shopping in there as well if needed. 

My previous car was a c class estate, I had to put a seat down to fit the clubs in - ridiculous!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 30, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Merc C class saloon. Plenty of space for a trolley, shoes etc and the bag too. No need to remove anything from the bag as it lies across the boot aperture perfectly. Could get a few bags of shopping in there as well if needed. 

My previous car was a c class estate, I had to put a seat down to fit the clubs in - ridiculous!
		
Click to expand...

The alhambra, now that's a unit .. side ways .. nope 

Length ways .. yes but I have the option to push the seats forward in middle row (with rear seats folded flat) so in 5 seat mode plus one seat slightly (one knotch) forward it fits .. other wise nope 

And that's a blooming tank!


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 30, 2021)

Yet another Skoda Superb owner. Couple of bags and couple of trolleys no problem - but if drivers are in the bag, then the bags have to be a bit on the diagonal. 
If you take out the panels LT mentions, then put the drivers & 3 woods in crossways, you can get in 4 bags side by side, front to back, then luggage for 4 on top. Perfect for the weekend golf break


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			I live in a road with no off-road parking so as much as I'd love a bigger car, the smaller the car, the more chance I have of squeezing in to a tight spot in the road!
		
Click to expand...

I've just the thing for you then 

been thinking about getting one myself for golf clubs and Dog mobile.

https://used.volkswagen-vans.co.uk/en/vw/caddy


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I've just the thing for you then 

been thinking about getting one myself for golf clubs and Dog mobile.

https://used.volkswagen-vans.co.uk/en/vw/caddy

Click to expand...

Once had a ‘saloon’ version of a VW Caddy as a hire car when on hol in Portugal.  Loads of room but it felt like I was driving a van...😳


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2021)

Range Rover Evoque - clubs fit at a diagonal, if I take out the driver and lay that flat it's fine. Pre-Covid I've got four golf bags and two trolley by playing tetris and removing the boot lid cover.


----------



## Sats (Mar 30, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Mustang, No chance.
		
Click to expand...

Nice car!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 30, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Volvo XC60, yeah bag fits no problem with all clubs in it
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, can fit three sets of clubs and 2 trolleys without dropping the seats. Tend to carry more these days so only Mrs wedges trolley most of the time though. 

Backup motor is an A Class, only take it to the golf club if I'm playing without the others, just drop one back seat, two bags fits fine without removing clubs.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 30, 2021)

IanM said:



			I always take golf bag to car show room when changing car... no fit, no buy!
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was just me 😀. Since 3 of us play, it's an important consideration, hence we have an SUV. Not too worried on the second smaller car as long as I can fit two people and two sets with seats down.


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 30, 2021)

I've got one of the new Kia Proceed shooting brake type motors. I get a tour bag and motocaddy electric trolley in without dropping seats and can pull the roller cover over so they are out of sight. As someone else said you need width, you need a boot where there is a section that the wheel arches don't intrude into such as an estate or saloon. I had a VW Jetta a few years back, basically a saloon version of the golf, boot was massive and swallowed all my golf gear.


----------



## Cake (Mar 30, 2021)

Watching this thread with interest as I will be looking at replacing my car in the not too distant future... will only be relatively small though as it won’t be the main family car.  Current car is a Mini - one back seat is permanently down to accommodate club carriage, so am keen to ‘upgrade’ to one where clubs are not on show if I have to leave them in the car for a bit.



need_my_wedge said:



			Backup motor is an A Class, only take it to the golf club if I'm playing without the others, just drop one back seat, two bags fits fine without removing clubs.
		
Click to expand...

The A Class is a contender - would a single bag fit without dropping the back seat do you think?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 30, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Once had a ‘saloon’ version of a VW Caddy as a hire car when on hol in Portugal.  Loads of room but it felt like I was driving a van...😳
		
Click to expand...

TBH the more i think about it the more it makes sense, get golf clubs, Dogs and MTB in no issues and wouldn't have to worry how dirty the back got, could then have something more sporty for normal use


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Part of this is the trend towards SUVs.  In a traditional estate there's a bit of overhang beyond the rear axle which potentially allows for the load platform to extend the full width of the vehicle.  In SUVs the wheels are much closer to the corner of the vehicle, consequently the wheel arch intrudes into that space.
		
Click to expand...

It’s also the makers seem to box in the wheel arches.
If they just carpeted the arch it would make more space.
Need some golfers in the design dept.


----------



## LincolnShep (Mar 30, 2021)

Boxtster (986 model).  Clubs, bag and shoe bag fit in the rear boot (with woods removed from the bag) and push trolley goes in the front boot, with room for a squashy overnight bag if needed.  I chose a Motocaddy Cube because it was the best fit for the front boot.  Nothing needs to go in the cabin.


----------



## AliMc (Mar 30, 2021)

Bigfoot said:



			Volvo V90 - no problem
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at one when I was at Clelands in Galashiels, they're huge, you could probably get six sets in no problem 😊


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 30, 2021)

New Merc A Class ... nope, bag on the back seat and trolley in the boot.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

Previous to current car was a Qashqai.  It was fine for clubs - but in truth as much as we liked the Qashqai we prefer out new VW Golf.  And I manage my clubs, trolley and clobber in that.


----------



## oxymoron (Mar 30, 2021)

Got an XC40 in November so up to now not had chance to see , that will change in an hour previous had qashqai that was fine but a bit tight , BMW 1 series hatch had to remove driver and before that 08 plate civic , bloody brilliant plenty of space and the magic rear seat system , just brilliant .


----------



## pendodave (Mar 30, 2021)

I have had 2 perfect cars for club carriage -
Fiat multipla (rip), could comfortably fit 4 adults and clubs.
Toyita iq - current 2nd car - as short as a 2 up smart, but  bag with woods in fits inside the boot.
I also have 1 rubbish car - golf (ironically), boot is too narrow, so have to use rear seat.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			TBH the more i think about it the more it makes sense, get golf clubs, Dogs and MTB in no issues and wouldn't have to worry how dirty the back got, could then have something more sporty for normal use
		
Click to expand...

Why I'm keeping my ol' mum's 56-plate Ford Fusion.  It served her very well and it most definitely is not sporty - but as a locker on wheels it's the bees knees - loads of room when I drop the back seats down.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Mar 30, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			Got an XC40 in November so up to now not had chance to see , that will change in an hour previous had qashqai that was fine but a bit tight , BMW 1 series hatch had to remove driver and before that 08 plate civic , bloody brilliant plenty of space and the magic rear seat system , just brilliant .
		
Click to expand...

Some of the Skoda SUV's have clever rear seats now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s also the makers seem to box in the wheel arches.
If they just carpeted the arch it would make more space.
Need some golfers in the design dept.
		
Click to expand...

Like Honda do? Even a Jazz would take a full set without removing anything from the bag.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Like Honda do? Even a Jazz would take a full set without removing anything from the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Can they do that with a cart bag or just a carry bag? I'm not trying to be tricksy but using a cart bag does add an extra few cm's.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can they do that with a cart bag or just a carry bag? I'm not trying to be tricksy but using a cart bag does add an extra few cm's.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t do carry bags and could get a trolley bag and a trolley into the boot of an 06 Jazz. It was tight but it fitted. I doubt they would fit into her Seat Ibiza as well. The Jazz was in blue and was known as The Tardis for good reason.


----------



## oxymoron (Mar 30, 2021)

oxymoron said:



			Got an XC40 in November so up to now not had chance to see , that will change in an hour previous had qashqai that was fine but a bit tight , BMW 1 series hatch had to remove driver and before that 08 plate civic , bloody brilliant plenty of space and the magic rear seat system , just brilliant .
		
Click to expand...

Oh well just tried and i have to take out the driver and 3 wood to get them in across the back  oh well .With the seats down will have no problem


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 30, 2021)

On previous civics the bag used to go across the boot, but in my lastest they've used the bits at the side above the wheels to house the tools and bits for wheel changing  ( used to sit under the floor shelf), but the bag still goes in diagonally.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 30, 2021)

Range Rover Velar - bag fits horizontally without any issues. No need to remove driver etc. Plenty of space for another bag diagonally and probably one trolley, although haven’t tried that!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 30, 2021)

Matty6 said:



			Range Rover Velar - bag fits horizontally without any issues. No need to remove driver etc. Plenty of space for another bag diagonally and probably one trolley, although haven’t tried that!
		
Click to expand...

They are a handsome car. A golfing friend of mine has one but only since this all kicked off so I have yet to be in it as a passenger. Are you happy with it? Drive well?


----------



## Duckster (Mar 30, 2021)

Got a Volvo v60 a couple of weeks ago  and its only had single clubs in (over the last 2 days when I’ve been to the range).

I’m assuming all my gear should easily fit in though.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You might not have them on the estate, mine is the hatchback. They are to the sides, front of the boot where the side lights are. The plastic inserts mean you can put things in there and they don't roll around in the boot. Lift the inserts out and it gives you extra width at that point. Without removing those you would have to put your bag in diagonally or simply remove your driver.

View attachment 35885
View attachment 35886
View attachment 35885
View attachment 35886

Click to expand...

Thanks for that, but the estate has 2 closable storage boxes there and one of them houses the second battery.


----------



## slowhand (Mar 30, 2021)

I have a Skoda Karoq, which I believe is the same as the Seat Ateca. I have to fold one of the rea seats so the bag goes lengthways, but an old PowaKaddy fits in with the other rear seat pushed forward. I had an Octavia before that and 2 bags and 2 trolleys, plus luggage, no problem


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are a handsome car. A golfing friend of mine has one but only since this all kicked off so I have yet to be in it as a passenger. Are you happy with it? Drive well?
		
Click to expand...

My mates got one .
It’s more comfy than my couch.
But a lot more expensive.
I am only a lottery win away from a Bentley my clubs will fit in that no prob.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			My mates don't. Well all but the driver, which he left at the side of his car after playing as her loaded up the boot and forgot to put it in the back of his car and drove off. No it hasn't been handed in as yet.

Great start to his season.......poor show by the members and guests. I hope it does get handed in.
		
Click to expand...

Checked in shop this morning. Wasn't / Hasn't been........yet


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 30, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I'm fortunate enough to live a 10 minute walk from my club where everything fits into my locker, albeit with the same degree of difficulty as completing a Rubik cube. If I did need to transport them I can fit it all very comfortably into the boot of my *Mazda 6*, although in the previous model the hatchback was huge and could easily fit a couple of sets and trolleys.

The daddy of them all however is my mates Renault Espace 7 seater. When he's not using it to transport his cement mixer it is used for our annual golfing trip. It can comfortably accommodate four adults, their golf bags, trolleys and overnight bags. It has a bit of poke as well.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at getting one. Would you recommend?


----------



## cliveb (Mar 30, 2021)

clubchamp98 said:



			It’s also the makers seem to box in the wheel arches.
If they just carpeted the arch it would make more space.
Need some golfers in the design dept.
		
Click to expand...

When I was looking to replace an old Fiesta about 7 years back, I bemoaned the fact that as cars get bigger, their boots seem to get smaller.
The dealer told me that it's down to crash testing - they are beefing up the wheel arches to improve survivability of rear-end shunts.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 30, 2021)

Kennysarmy said:



			I live in a road with no off-road parking so as much as I'd love a bigger car, the smaller the car, the more chance I have of squeezing in to a tight spot in the road!
		
Click to expand...

A car that is short in length, but very large in boot space is the Citroen C3 Picasso. Available only used. Only drawback with this car is that it looks like you're driving a mini-ambulance. Other than that, a really good compromise of small car and huge boot. Price, ride-comfort, mpg etc all good.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 30, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'm looking at getting one. Would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

I had a Mazda 6 for a couple of years till I changed it just about a year ago, very nice car - loads of room in the boot.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 30, 2021)

Skoda Rapid. All ready for first game of the year tomorrow morning.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Skoda Rapid. All ready for first game of the year tomorrow morning.
	View attachment 35906

Click to expand...

Looks like you've buried some poor sole leaving his feet sticking out


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 30, 2021)

To add to the list, I've got a Mercedes E-class coupe at the moment and the hybrid carry bag fits perfectly straight across with driver left in the bag. My old Audi A4 Saloon needed the bag to go diagonally to achieve that, I was amazed the Merc was bigger as it looks so much smaller. Tardis qualities I guess (until you get in the back seat). Not using a trolley at the moment but I think I could easily get the go-kart in if I wanted to. 

Makes me think that next time the soft top version would still take the bag even with the roof down. Just need to persuade Mrs Comma it would be a great idea


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Mar 30, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I'm looking at getting one. Would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. I had the previous model in 2lt turbo diesel hatchback format for 12 years, great car. I got the new model in September, 2lt petrol saloon, not the fastest car in the world, but I love it. It's fully loaded with toys, quiet and comfortable. If it has an issue it is the boot, large enough, but the opening is tiny. Not a bad thing as I can no longer fill the car full of junk.


----------



## Matty6 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They are a handsome car. A golfing friend of mine has one but only since this all kicked off so I have yet to be in it as a passenger. Are you happy with it? Drive well?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, overall very happy. Some annoying issues with the sound system that the dealer can’t rectify, but hopefully will be sorted in a couple of weeks during its next visit! Super smooth ride even on coils, but if I was buying again I would spec air suspension, and pan roof!


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Mar 30, 2021)

One of the criteria when I got my most recent car was the boot space. For family trips and fitting golf clubs! 
I currently drive a Tesla Model S which has a huge boot, noticeably bigger and wider than the C-class estate I had before. It easily swallows the golf bag without taking any clubs out.


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Mar 30, 2021)

New car over lockdown, supposedly fits golf clubs in the boot but not heard anything about trolleys, I’ll find out in the morning!! Think there’s a chance the trolley will be in the passenger seat


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 31, 2021)

Cake said:



			The A Class is a contender - would a single bag fit without dropping the back seat do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Not without taking clubs out, which I didn't even bother with, just dropped the seat 🙂. On a side note, the motor itself is extremely fun, really enjoy driving it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a Mazda CX-30. Can fit clicgear trolley and bag in but have to remove the woods. Driver will only fit in diagonally. Not usually a problem as clubs spend the majority of their time in my club locker.


----------



## Britishshooting (Apr 2, 2021)

I have the newer model Range Rover sport although Not suitable given the current climate I can get 4 bags in the boot and and myself and 3 PP’s in the car.

If we were all to use trolleys I’ll just give one PP a lift with their trolley and cart bag and we will go in two cars typically for the 4ball.

I reckon I could get 3 trolleys and 3 cart bags in at a push but would have to fold 2 of the rear seats down and keep one seat for a passenger


----------



## Robobum (Apr 2, 2021)

Wildrover said:



			I've got one of the new Kia Proceed shooting brake type motors. I get a tour bag and motocaddy electric trolley in without dropping seats and can pull the roller cover over so they are out of sight. As someone else said you need width, you need a boot where there is a section that the wheel arches don't intrude into such as an estate or saloon. I had a VW Jetta a few years back, basically a saloon version of the golf, boot was massive and swallowed all my golf gear.
		
Click to expand...

Got the same motor at the moment - back seats down & it’s fine for 2 tour bags, 2 elec trolleys and luggage 👍

“Saving the planet” from July - model 3 Tesla on order, anyone got one? Carry bag went in no issue, just wondering if anyone had big bag & trolley in one?


----------



## Captainron (Apr 3, 2021)

Currently in a Mitsubishi Barbarian so I have a ton of space to take my clubs and a few more as well. Easily take 4 sets and luggage for those 4 people like we did for th me Machrihanish/Machrie trip last year.
Changing to the Skoda Superb Estate soon so will lose a lot of space.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 3, 2021)

Had a Passat estate which was brilliant, absolutely massive boot space. Wife pestered me to change it as it was "too big" for her to drive. Changed to an Audi Q2 six months ago, she has driven it twice ....

Can just about get my bag in the boot by taking driver and hybrids out and laying them across, but it's such a faff I just put it on the back seat.


----------



## badgermat (Apr 4, 2021)

Cayman, two sets go it nicely drivers and all. Cube trolley goes in the front boot.

bm


----------



## sunshine (Apr 5, 2021)

A boot capable of swallowing my golf bag is a must for me. Driving to golf is one of the key reasons I have a car.

Don't understand why anyone posting on this forum would drive a car which cannot accommodate golf clubs!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			A boot capable of swallowing my golf bag is a must for me. Driving to golf is one of the key reasons I have a car.

Don't understand why anyone posting on this forum would drive a car which cannot accommodate golf clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Or more importantly for me, have them out of sight when they are in the car.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 5, 2021)

sunshine said:



			A boot capable of swallowing my golf bag is a must for me. Driving to golf is one of the key reasons I have a car.

Don't understand why anyone posting on this forum would drive a car which cannot accommodate golf clubs!
		
Click to expand...

I walk to the golf course - 350 yards


----------



## chimpo1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I have a Nissan Qashqai and it easily takes my electric trolley and clubs horizontally without taking any clubs out. Plenty of space.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 5, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Skoda Rapid, not the spaceback, (which actually has smaller boot) Powakaddy and big bag with room to spare. Rapid saloon has bigger boot than mate's Mondeo. Octavia post #14 has even larger boot. Skodas can have same engines as Seats. Don't always go by the boot volume on the spec, this is misleading when looking at SUVs - floor area of boot is prob more important for a golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Just bought a blue rinse coloured Rapid as a second car. It’s brilliant! Clubs went in without any issue this morning. Could easily fit 2-3 bags or 2 bags and trollies. 

Main car is a Skoda Kodiaq and clubs go in there no issue as well.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 6, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Currently in a Mitsubishi Barbarian so I have a ton of space to take my clubs and a few more as well. Easily take 4 sets and luggage for those 4 people like we did for th me Machrihanish/Machrie trip last year.
Changing to the Skoda Superb Estate soon so will lose a lot of space.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you'll lose  space, but shouldn't be an issue as you'll still get 4 bags and 4 luggage into the Superb Estate. The Estate has more capacity than the Hatchback, and I know my Hatchback will take 4b + 4 l.


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 6, 2021)

I find that once I've slammed the boot shut four or five times the clubs fit perfectly. 

Seriously though....Pug 508SW...swallows my clubs and leccy trolley without issue.


----------

